# Explination of the Armies



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm vaguely interested in eventually picking up this one as well, but as it stands there are a LOT of different armies that I know next to nothing about.

I was wondering if you all could explain these different armies to me. I know that they all have shooty, stompy, and magic-y elements, but I have yet to be able to put them together in a coherent mental picture yet. A complete list (as it seems there's another one every I turn around) and brief synopsis of each would be most appreciated.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

well different armies can be played different and the gw sight actually does a decent job. 
http://us.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/gettingstarted/choosing_army.htm
at the bottom there click the icons.

i would suggest get the army you like the look and feel of. If you need help post your favorite and what you like about them and what you are looking for.(eg lots of units, lots of magic, assault based, shooty based, tough models)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Morgal said:


> well different armies can be played different and the gw sight actually does a decent job.
> http://us.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/gettingstarted/choosing_army.htm
> at the bottom there click the icons.
> 
> i would suggest get the army you like the look and feel of. If you need help post your favorite and what you like about them and what you are looking for.(eg lots of units, lots of magic, assault based, shooty based, tough models)


well said morgalk:


----------

